# Test Results



## crewdawg52 (Sep 3, 2007)

The phone rings and the lady of the house answers,
"Hello."
"Mrs. Ward, please."
"Speaking."
"Mrs. Ward, this is Doctor Jones at the Medical
Testing Laboratory.
When your doctor sent your husband's biopsy to the
lab yesterday, a biopsy from another Mr. Ward arrived as well, and
we are now uncertain
which one is your husband's. Frankly the results
are either bad or terrible."
"What do you mean?" Mrs. Ward asks nervously.
"Well, one of the specimens tested positive for
Alzheimer's and the
other one tested positive for AIDS. We can't tell
which is your husband's."

    "That's dreadful! Can't you do the test again?"
questioned Mrs. Ward.
"Normally we can, but Medicare will only pay for
these expensive tests one time." 
"Well, what am I supposed to do now?"
"The people at Medicare recommend that you drop
your husband off somewhere in the middle of town. If he finds his
 way home, don't sleep with him."


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

WooHooHoo that's bad!


----------

